# Keeper Needed for Intl WNT Competition



## dabuisson (May 4, 2019)

Seeking experienced 2000/2001 goalkeeper for international WNT U20 competition at IMG Academy during the month of June.

We're reaching out to talented committed players in Southern California who 
wish to participate at the international level with the national team of El Salvador (UNCAF, 
CONCACAF, Olympic, & FIFA competitions).

Goalkeepers with at least one El Salvadoran parent/grand-parent (regardless of where the player was born USA, Canada, El Salvador, etc) are encouraged to participate.

Those seeking further information can contact us via e-mail at israel@gustorm.org or 
call Coach Israel Alfaro (310-963-9585).


----------

